# nc dam



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anybody know if the gate on the wv side is closed? Planning on going sat but wanted to male sure the gate is closed before i drive all the way there. Appreciate any info. Thx, Bud


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you mean the gate on the dam, right now they are constantly changing the gates as the try to get the flow back to normal. Hard to tell where it will be by Saturday. May want to call them in the morning.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Man,,, I hope the predictions hold,,,, 16.5' w 58 flow next week, but the temps are gonna drop AGAIN???????

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Anyway, I'll be there SOMEWHERE 

*HEY RIVARAT,,, WHAT'S-SUP? Where ya been fishing? 
We NEED a report. :B*


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thx guys. Ive been fishing pa till the eye season went out so now il fish nc till may. Ill be there regardless i guess but hopefully the gate is closed. I hope tje fishing is better there tjanvin pa. Its been the worst i ever seen. Guess the water has been too cold.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anybody been doing anygood there? Aint seen no reports lately.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bud690 said:


> Has anybody been doing anygood there? Aint seen no reports lately.


Two guys I work with have been slaying the sauger. Not many eyes though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Did make it down sat. Place was packed. We caught 2 in 4 hrs. Saw very little action on anything. Just werent biting. Hopefully some warm water changes things


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bud690 said:


> Did make it down sat. Place was packed. We caught 2 in 4 hrs. Saw very little action on anything. Just werent biting. Hopefully some warm water changes things


Sounds to me like they've been doing their best a little ways down from the dam. Said the current was flowing right for the wall.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Went to maumee last weekend, limited out both days. Haven't fished since! Goin out this weekend for sure!!! Get a hold of me!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat said:


> Went to maumee last weekend, limited out both days. Haven't fished since! Goin out this weekend for sure!!! Get a hold of me!
> 
> Ok Jeff I'll get back later.
> Getting boat ready today,,,,
> ...


----------

